# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Máy Tính Xách Tay >  Hé lộ thông tin Tắm trắng công nghệ Nano white

## swatafamily

Làn da, mái tóc là góc con người” chính vì thế mà đối với chị em phụ nữ, làn da được xem như là thước đo chuẩn mực cho vẻ đẹp, với một làn da trắng sáng đi cùng một mái tóc đen tuyền sẽ giúp tôn lên vẻ đẹp quyến rũ, dịu dàng cho người phụ nữ Việt. Vì vậy mà việc tắm trắng công nghệ nano white cho làn da trắng sáng luôn được chị em phụ nữ chú trọng và phương pháp tắm trắng luôn là phương pháp được lựa chọn hàng đầu.( Xem thêm: ở đâu bán mỹ phẩm cao cấp uy tín và chất lượng nhất hiện nay
Những phương pháp tắm trắng thông dụng

Trước đây, chị em phụ nữ thường chọn phương pháp tắm trắng da tại nhà với các nguyên liệu thiên nhiên thô sơ, đơn giản, dễ tìm như như các loại củ quả như khoai tây với sữa, đu đủ với mật ong, cám gạo, ngọc trai…Với phương pháp này tuy giá thành nguyên liệu để làm ra sản phẩm tắm trắng tương đối rẻ và dễ tìm nhưng chỉ có hiệu quả trong thời gian ngắn hoặc thậm chí chỉ làm cho làn da sáng trắng và mềm mịn tức thời ngay sau khi tắm còn sau đó thì làn da trở lại tình trạng ban đầu mà không hề có biến chuyển tích cực.

Một số chị em phụ nữ khác lại sử dụng hình thức kem trộn (sử dụng các loại kem làm trắng, vitamin trộn lại với nhau) để tắm trắng tại nhà nhưng đa số các loại kem này đều không rõ nguồn gốc, kem chứa nhiều chất tẩy, hóa chất độc hại, dẫn đến nhiều biến chứng nguy hiểm cho da như bong tróc, ngứa rát, da ửng đỏ, xuất hiện mụn, thậm chí người dùng còn mắc chứng suy gan, suy thận, ung thư hoặc các căn bệnh nguy hiểm khác…( Xem thêm: những điều cần biết về mỹ phẩm chăm sóc da nữ
Nhìn chung các phương pháp tắm trắng tại nhà đều mang mang tính chất thủ công, tự làm và bộc phát mà không có bất cứ một tiêu chuẩn an toàn hoặc sự hỗ trợ nào từ máy móc hay công nghệ hiện đại nào.
Số đông các chị em khác thì tim đến các dịch vụ thẩm mỹ, dịch vụ tắm trắng tại các spa hoặc thẩm mỹ viện. Lựa chọn các dịch vụ tắm trắng là giải pháp tối ưu nhất giúp các chị em phụ nữ sở hữu làn da trắng mịn lâu dài nhưng không phải ai cũng có thể lựa chọn đúng. Tại các cơ sở tắm trắng, Spa, thẩm mỹ viện khác nhau sẽ sử dụng các phương pháp, công nghệ tắm trắng khác nhau và hiệu quả của các công nhệ này cũng hoàn toàn khác nhau.
Vậy hiện nay công nghệ tắm trắng nào, phương pháp tắm trắng nào hiệu quả nhất ?
Tính đến thời điểm hiện tại thì có thể nói công nghệ tắm trắng Nano White được biết đến là công nghệ tắm trắng tiên tiến nhất, hiệu quả và an toàn nhất hiện nay.
Xem thêm: http://triseotham.vn/o-dau-ban-may-u...at-ha-noi.html

----------

